# Implantation bleeding or stress???



## NoLuckYet

I am going to be 36 in April and I have been married just over a year. My husband and I have been trying all this time with no luck. HOWEVER...5 days before my period is due I am spotting brown...it has been a day and if my period was coming I would have had a flow by now...but instead it is just a smudge of brown and is not getting any heavier. I had a lot of stress this week because my husband has been diagnosed with a heart problem AND was anemic and needed a blood transfusion. Could my period just be coming early due to stress or is this really implantation bleeding? Read that it takes a few days for a blood test to be positive...guess I will have to wait and see!


----------



## Bonnie1990

it could be ib...good luck and :dust:


----------



## NoLuckYet

Spotting has stopped...will wait until day after expected period day to test in 5 days...wish me luck!


----------



## goddess25

It does sound like it could be implantation bleeding but as you say you had a stressfull week too so it could be that too.

Wishing you lots of luck!


----------



## Milty

I had a lot of stress in Dec. and it did a lot of things to my cycle...
Like kept me from O, O'd way late next month, it shortened my LP so I started early...however it never made me bleed...


----------



## MrsWhy

Hi,

I had this last Monday - had 1 day of brown blood and then nothing. Unfortunately 3 days later AF came, heavier than ever and just waiting for it to stop now.

Hopefully your body isn't playing tricks on you and it is IB 

Sending :dust: your way xx


----------



## NoLuckYet

Hi Everyone,
it is 330am on Monday and for the second day in a row I wake up in the middle of the night feeling like I have flu symptoms (very heavy feeling like coming down with flu and stuffy nose). During day tired and heavy even though i get enough sleep. Spotting on and off still continues, but when it does it is watery brown. Also during day I pee way more than usual, but that could be because I am drinking more water (yet peeing every 1/2 hour like mad, really?). Bras are uncomfortable. Period is due Wednesday. Husband and I agree that if AF don't come by Friday I will take a pregnancy test. Hope I am not crazy or something else going on.


----------



## NoLuckYet

Stupid AF...my body is playing tricks on me...such torture. Have to wait months for my husband to get better before we can try again. Oh well....


----------

